# Whitney Hunt Test



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Does any one know when the WHRC hunt test at Whitney Resiviour will be finalized? Entry Express shows a closing date of June 14 which only give us 10 days to register.
Thanks
Wes


----------

